# 3 horses stolen



## adamntitch (22 May 2013)

3 horses stolen from near musselburgh preston pans  last night a coloured stallion coloured shetlend and 1 other all the info i have just now and theres a white transit van going about as well also someone had taken one of our gates off the hingies yesterday nite


----------



## DebbieCG (22 May 2013)

Do you know/have you heard yet if there is a crime ref number/it's been reported it to the police, listed on stolen horse register and the nearest Horsewatch group has been contacted?


----------



## adamntitch (22 May 2013)

no idea its one of the liverys friends horses so dont know any more apart from what i  have put above sorry


----------



## Victoria25 (4 July 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=622477&page=3


----------



## applecart14 (4 July 2013)

Victoria25 said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=622477&page=3

Click to expand...

I still don't understand why people don't go to the trouble of freezemarking their horses..........Surely if you love your horse and no that freezemarking is a visible and proven deterrent (and lets face it if you are a thief and have a choice between a fm horse or a non fm horse which one would you take) why don't more people do it and prevent thefts and post like this from appearing.

I'm sorry if I offend people or I am stirring up a hornets nest but I just don't get it.


----------



## HBrae2 (5 July 2013)

applecart14 said:



			I still don't understand why people don't go to the trouble of freezemarking their horses..........Surely if you love your horse and no that freezemarking is a visible and proven deterrent (and lets face it if you are a thief and have a choice between a fm horse or a non fm horse which one would you take) why don't more people do it and prevent thefts and post like this from appearing.

I'm sorry if I offend people or I am stirring up a hornets nest but I just don't get it.
		
Click to expand...

I've been thining about this a bit and something worries me - if the horse is rugged then the thief wont know it has a freezemark and so what are they going to do with the stolen horse when they find out? Best case would be they just dump him somewhere but there was a horrible case of a horse having battery acid poured over a freeze mark so it would not be recognisable. Is this likely to happen to freezemarked horses if they're stolen or something similar???


----------



## applecart14 (5 July 2013)

HBrae2 said:



			I've been thining about this a bit and something worries me - if the horse is rugged then the thief wont know it has a freezemark and so what are they going to do with the stolen horse when they find out? QUOTE]

Normallly you get a tin of paint or a bottle of tippex and paint the freezemark number of the horse onboth sides of the rug.

I have all my winter rugs marks thus and even went to the trouble of buying posters from FarkKey to nail to the fences to warn of freezemarked horses.

If you do XC without a body protector and hurt yourself you would blame yourself.  If you don''t wear a seatbelt when driving and go through the windscreen you would blame yourself.  If you don't wear flourescent on the roads and you get hit by a car who can't see you until the last minute you blame yourself.  So surely if your horse gets stolen and you can't be a**ed to get it freezemarked would you not blame yourself????  Or does that not count???  Sorry but it really is a source of annoyance to me that people who don't help themselves or their horses and then moan about the consequences when they could have safeguarded them then feel hard done my when said horse is stolen.

At least make the effort to protect them, £40 quid or whatever it costs and three or four days without riding is nothing in the grand scheme of things.  Its those very very few horses that are stolen that ARE freezemarked that my thoughts are with and those are the horses that peoples time and efforts should be going into, and these are very few and far between.

I already have (and have done for many years) got a missing poster of my horse at the ready with photo's showing his winter and summer coats, clearly showing his markings, and a blank space for his age and details of where and when he went missing, so all I need to do is fill in the blanks in the sad event he was ever stolen.  This could be circulated to all and sundry within about 45 mins.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Goldenstar (5 July 2013)

I think it depends on the type of horses you have and where you keep them .
In my case on a staffed very private yard thats would be very difficult to access unseen the risk of theft is so minimal as to make me feel that it not enough to justify them going through the pain of freeze marking and me then having to look a the god awful mess it makes of them.
One of mine is marked he's a LOU given to me it was not at all pleasant for him being marked .
When I was on a DIY yard years ago I did have all mine marked and again it was visibly painful and the technician was rough .
If I owned coloured cobs I would consider it especially if they where kept away from home but the reality the type of horses I own are stolen very rarely unless as part of ownership disputes in which case a freeze mark would not help.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (5 July 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			I think it depends on the type of horses you have and where you keep them .
In my case on a staffed very private yard thats would be very difficult to access unseen the risk of theft is so minimal as to make me feel that it not enough to justify them going through the pain of freeze marking and me then having to look a the god awful mess it makes of them.
One of mine is marked he's a LOU given to me it was not at all pleasant for him being marked .
When I was on a DIY yard years ago I did have all mine marked and again it was visibly painful and the technician was rough .
If I owned coloured cobs I would consider it especially if they where kept away from home but the reality the type of horses I own are stolen very rarely unless as part of ownership disputes in which case a freeze mark would not help.
		
Click to expand...

I find this quite sad, technicians should not be rough and I've never met any that are. Everyone's risk of theft is minimal until it happens to them. All the ones I've sen being done have barely noticed the FM being done and all I see when I look at the FM is a horse that is loved and wanted and protected to the best ability of the owner. 

In fact, I have to say I don't even 'see' the FMs any more, they are as much a part of the horse as their whorls or ermine markings or star. 

FM horses are far less likely to be stolen and virtually always recovered- the same is not true of Un FMd horses. 

Don't let anything put you off Freezemarking HHOs, even if your horse just gets lost, it's very useful in getting them back if they end up on a common or somewhere. 

If it was compulsory, the discussion would be irrelevant and no one would even notice the FM was there.


----------



## flaxen (5 July 2013)

My pony was freezemarked when we got her and they had made a complete b*lls up of it, they had killed her hair off completely and burnt her skin soo much so that she was unable to be turned out without a rug on. Having seen the outcome of freezemarking on a chestnut there was no way i was going to have my pink skinned appaloosa done.


----------



## fatpiggy (5 July 2013)

flaxen said:



			My pony was freezemarked when we got her and they had made a complete b*lls up of it, they had killed her hair off completely and burnt her skin soo much so that she was unable to be turned out without a rug on. Having seen the outcome of freezemarking on a chestnut there was no way i was going to have my pink skinned appaloosa done.
		
Click to expand...

I had my mare done within 3 days of buying her. She was chestnut and being welsh, rather highly strung.  She stood quietly throughout, as did all the others, including the grey that had to have the letters held on much longer in order to kill the fur entirely.  I had it done on the shoulder so that it would still be visible with a saddle on. I was back on her the next day.  It was done in the summer so no need for a rug.  

It isn't just about theft- what if the horse strays? A MUCH more likely occurance if it chucks you off and scarpers.  Most members of the public and the plod couldn't describe a horse if they tried but a number is recognisable even to young children.  Asking people to look out for a brown horse with AB12 on its shoulder is much easier than saying look for a liver chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail or whatever.  Wouldn't you want to be told quickly that your horse had been found safe in a field, or if the worse happened that it had been killed on the road. I know I would!

Frankly, if someone refuses to do it because they think it spoils how their horse looks isn't worth wasting my time on.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (5 July 2013)

My chestnut was fine too, and she already had a microchip a GBH brand on one shoulder and an edelweiss brand on her rump. 

But all those other things were either invisible or less visible at some times of the year. So 1HAF was selected and applied, she reckons all she needs now is a barcode ))

I think it's a no brainer, reactions are very rare and if it's a concern, do it on the shoulder where there's no risk of saddle issues and the fm would be even more of a deterrent and visible too.


----------



## applecart14 (6 July 2013)

fatpiggy said:



			Frankly, if someone refuses to do it because they think it spoils how their horse looks isn't worth wasting my time on.
		
Click to expand...

I actually did a questionnaire on this forum about why people didn't freezemark their horses.  I can't find the post, despite an advanced search.  But the number one reason why people DONT get their horses done is because it 'spoils their appearance'

Unbelievable.   Their horses appearance wouldn't look too good hung up dead on a butchers hook in an abbatoir either but never mind 

I've had each of my six horses freezemarked within a fortnight of owning them and wouldn't dream of not freezemarking a horse.  Its a visible deterent that microchipping can not boast.  For those against freezemarking, ask yourself, if there are two horses in a field (even in winter) and one has his number painted on his rug and one doesn't, which one is the thief most likely to take??  And which one is most likely to return home if it is stolen??


----------



## bonny (6 July 2013)

applecart14 said:



			I actually did a questionnaire on this forum about why people didn't freezemark their horses.  I can't find the post, despite an advanced search.  But the number one reason why people DONT get their horses done is because it 'spoils their appearance'

Unbelievable.   Their horses appearance wouldn't look too good hung up dead on a butchers hook in an abbatoir either but never mind 

I've had each of my six horses freezemarked within a fortnight of owning them and wouldn't dream of not freezemarking a horse.  Its a visible deterent that microchipping can not boast.  For those against freezemarking, ask yourself, if there are two horses in a field (even in winter) and one has his number painted on his rug and one doesn't, which one is the thief most likely to take??  And which one is most likely to return home if it is stolen??
		
Click to expand...

How smug are you ?
I don't have my horse's freezemarked because a) it's never really crossed my mind and b) I don't believe anyone would ever steal them.
The horses on this thread simply wandered off and were reunited with their owner later on.


----------



## Dexter (6 July 2013)

I'm trying to get mine done, but they wont come to my area unless they have 6 to be done and no one else wants theirs doing


----------



## fatpiggy (8 July 2013)

bonny said:



			How smug are you ?
I don't have my horse's freezemarked because a) it's never really crossed my mind and b) I don't believe anyone would ever steal them.
The horses on this thread simply wandered off and were reunited with their owner later on.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it smug?   How often do you see a horse at a county show freezemarked?  Animals that are worth a tidy penny compared to most of our neddies?  I think this speaks volumes about the "looks" fraternity.

Take a look at any lost/stolen horses website and you will see that the overwhelming majority of horses that are stolen in the UK are either coloured or small breeds (easy to stick in a white van).   And if you think it won't happen to you, my friend had her grey jumping pony stolen.  Five years later she happened to see it competing at a show. However she decided not to do anything further about it as the insurance had paid out and she wasn't sorry to be rid of a pony which was a bit fond of applying its teeth and hooves to people.


----------



## Cuffey (8 July 2013)

Freezemarking very successful on 2 bays here, they can be read winter and summer without clipping.  Much less successful on a grey, very hard to read after a couple of years even if area regularly clipped.

My concerns are horses/ponies being sold and paperwork not transferred.
I frequently see FMd ponies at auction sales with no sign of the paperwork.


----------



## applecart14 (8 July 2013)

bonny said:



			How smug are you ?
I don't have my horse's freezemarked because a) it's never really crossed my mind and b) I don't believe anyone would ever steal them.
The horses on this thread simply wandered off and were reunited with their owner later on.
		
Click to expand...

I am not being smug.  I am being sensible.
There is a difference.  Its common sense at the end of the day.  But if you choose to think that common sense should be labelled smug, then that is up to you.

How many times have I read on this forum "I loved him so much" or "he was the best thing in my life" or "I have lost my best friend". Its so sad when something could have been done to prevent a theft from happening and incredibly contradictory that nothing was done to safeguard 'such a best friend'......

Sorry but you saying its never crossed your mind to freezemark your horse, or that you don't believe anyone would ever steal them is silly and very very naive.  Carcass value for a horse is approx £250-£350 depending on the weight/build of the animal.  Is this day and age with the current economic climate I am sure that many stolen horses are gotten rid of in this way.

I know I am not helping the OP by putting this on her post, but if I can prevent one horse theft by trying to get the freezemark message across then it will be worth your scorn.


----------



## applecart14 (8 July 2013)

Dexter said:



			I'm trying to get mine done, but they wont come to my area unless they have 6 to be done and no one else wants theirs doing 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this.  Have you tried both FarmKey and Freezemark companies?  Maybe you could put something up in your local tackshop/feed merchant/riding club suggesting a 'freezemark day' and then all meet up at a riding club or event centre.

If this isn't the answer then at least paint your horses winter rugs so it looks like its freezemarked.  You can have fun making up your own special four digit code.


----------



## OWLIE185 (8 July 2013)

I would agree with Applecart but would disagree with Goldenstar as if you use get your horse freezemarked by Farmkey then you should have no problems at all.

I am afraid that it is not just Skewbalds that are stolen.  Private yards also suffer horse thefts.  No horse is completely safe from theft and the best chance of a stolen horse being recovered is by having it Freezemarked.  The battery acid is an urban myth - if this was done it would be obvious that an attempt to hide the true identity of the horse is being carried out.

My advice is have your horse freezemarked on you horses neck or rump so that it is visible when being ridden and also have your horse microchipped using a microchip manufactured to the latest EEC microchip standard.

If you dont believe me about up-market horses being stolen and horses stolen from private yards then just contact Ballymoss who will confirm that this sadly happened to her and her horse was never recovered.

99% of freezemarked horses are safely recovered.


----------



## DebbieCG (9 July 2013)

OWLIE185 said:



			I would agree with Applecart but would disagree with Goldenstar as if you use get your horse freezemarked by Farmkey then you should have no problems at all.

I am afraid that it is not just Skewbalds that are stolen.  Private yards also suffer horse thefts.  No horse is completely safe from theft and the best chance of a stolen horse being recovered is by having it Freezemarked.  The battery acid is an urban myth - if this was done it would be obvious that an attempt to hide the true identity of the horse is being carried out.

My advice is have your horse freezemarked on you horses neck or rump so that it is visible when being ridden and also have your horse microchipped using a microchip manufactured to the latest EEC microchip standard.

If you dont believe me about up-market horses being stolen and horses stolen from private yards then just contact Ballymoss who will confirm that this sadly happened to her and her horse was never recovered.

99% of freezemarked horses are safely recovered.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if I have missed anything but is there an update on these 3 stolen/missing horses? 

There is a link to another thread about 2 missing horses (now claimed) but they were in Shropshire and this happened to the 3 horses in Scotland at least a month before.

As Owlie has mentioned about, best advice for prevention of theft is freezemarking backed up by microchipping, for legal identification.

We have always been devastated by the theft of Ballymoss in 1981.

He was a T/B 16.2hh gelding and stolen with 3 other owners' T/Bs from a secluded DIY yard (unattended at night) from Hertfordshire in 1981.  This was very much an 'organised' and calculated theft by what would have to have been an organised gang.  They 'lifted' 4 big horses in one eve/night and knew our routine.  We were unaware beforehand that anyone like this could happen.

The 3 other horses (who were freezemarked - it was just being established back then) were dumped in a field in Wiltshire over 100 miles away within a week.  Ballymoss was not freezemarked at the time and was not left with them.  We think he was sighted at a Shrewsbury Shropshire horse market a couple of months afterwards but have never known what happened to him, although think he could have been in the Oxfordshire area in around 1985. 

I have been doing a retro search on the internet for him since around 2004 to see if anyone may have seen or known him - just hope he got to a good home. He would be too old to be here now.  He is listed on Stolen Horse Register, Tracing Equines and Netposse.  Here are Ballymoss details - he had distinct markings:

http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=94

Having been a horse theft victim I try to help others, as I know the impact it has.

I hope there is an update on these current ones but not sure what the situation is?


----------

